# airplay via freebox ou Apple TV



## LaurentR (4 Octobre 2014)

Quelles sont les différences entre Airplay avec la Freebox ou l'Apple TV ?

 Par exemple, j'ai une application, Second Life, qui diffuse de la musique. J'arrive à utiliser Airplay via ma Freebox pour voir l'écran de mon ordinateur sur ma télévision, par contre je n'arrive pas à diffuser le son que j'écoute donc sur l'ordinateur. Il semble que ce ne soit pas possible avec la Freebox sauf avec iTunes. Est-ce possible avec l'Apple TV ?

Est-ce que la qualité de la copie d'écran sur la télévision est meilleure avec l'Apple TV ? (animations plus fluides, ... )

Merci


----------



## RubenF (6 Octobre 2014)

Salut, j'ai les deux, et c'est la même chose.. sur l'Apple TV c'est peut être légèrement plus fluide.. et encore..


----------



## yannpsq (20 Novembre 2014)

Pour ma part lorsque je regarde une vidéo en AirPlay sur la Freebox Révolution cela saccade, même en cours de lecture la vidéo s'arrête quelques secondes avant de se relancer. 

Est ce la même chose avec l'Apple Tv ?

Pour info mon débit internet tourne aux alentours de 14 mégas


----------



## RubenF (23 Novembre 2014)

Bon je reviens sur mon jugement. PREND UNE APPLE TV.. Ma freebox refuse catégoriquement le AirPlay


----------

